# Has Aids



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi I'm new here. I caught aids and need a source for anti-retro viral meds.


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 8, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Hi I'm new here. I caught aids and need a source for anti-retro viral meds.



You can always get yourself sent to prison.  The govt foots the bill for the cocktail then.  Try robbing a bank or start one of those bare knucle fight clubs for homeless people with out getting the proper permits.  That'll get you a health plan for sure. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 8, 2014)

Welcome. Negged for sourcing.


----------



## brazey (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> Welcome!



^^^ also has AiDs


----------



## bmw (Sep 15, 2014)

I POZ'd the OP.


----------



## s2h (Sep 15, 2014)

sorry...the condom broke while i was tearing your ass up..i never meant to give you my aides..but that ass was so tight and clean i couldnt control my nut from sprinkling your prostate with its seed of love..

forgive me


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 15, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Hi I'm new here. I caught aids and need a source for anti-retro viral meds.


World Pharma haz what you needz...


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, glad we have a Capt'n now, cause now we're in the same boat!


Try amazon, they have everything.


----------



## New_Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

didn't expect that


----------



## aminoman74 (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome lol


----------



## jas101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Damn!!! Now I gots to go get checked for aids again.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 26, 2014)

Omg first SFW... now you
Looks like I'm getting tested tomorrow. Should I call Saney do you want to?


----------



## ROID (Sep 27, 2014)

I say share the wealth you AIDS hoarding mofos

Sent from The Mothership


----------

